# Grip laser for a G26



## Chris_Linneman (Aug 30, 2010)

I've had my G26 for about a year now and am toying with the idea of adding a grip laser. Anyone have any thoughts/experience on that? From my research, Crimoson Trace seems to be the way to go, but I have no experience w/ lasers of any sort.

thanks.


----------



## 1jimmy (Jul 30, 2011)

Chris_Linneman said:


> I've had my G26 for about a year now and am toying with the idea of adding a grip laser. Anyone have any thoughts/experience on that? From my research, Crimoson Trace seems to be the way to go, but I have no experience w/ lasers of any sort.
> 
> thanks.


 you are 100% right on target. not to bore you with detail but lasermax as example has to be turned on manually and if it needs adjustment it has to be sent to the factory. i have two ct lasers one on m&p 40c and the other on a glock 27, same as yours but 40 caliber. it attaches very easily to the existing grip and has a small button on the back of the grip for activation. in other words you touch the grip the laser is on. another big important factor to me is they come with two small allen wrenches and you can fine tune windage and elevation while your at the range i think the last i looked they were about 229.00. if you go to there website they will send you a free catalog and video. don't let anyone bs you. you can put it on yourself and adjust it at the range yourself perfectly. it does not need to be bore sighted. have said all that ( imo just go by it you'll love it )


----------



## GasValve (Sep 30, 2011)

*G26 Laser*

I have a G26, and I put a Crimson Trace Laser Guard on it. It doesn't make the grip so much bigger. The G26 fits my hand just right, and I felt that if I put the added Laser Grip on, it would interfere with how I hold the gun. I like the Laser Guard, Model #LG436, It installed easily, and can be adjusted at the range. It fits around the trigger guard, and the laser is under the barrel in front of the trigger. There is also an on/off switch just under the laser, which is activated when you grip the gun. Cross Breed holsters has a holster that will hold the G26 with the Laser Guard attached, and I would imagine other holster makers also can handle the Laser Guard.

Keep Safe

GasValve


----------



## SMann (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree. I like the new design of the LaserGuard.
Laser Sights For GLOCK Pistols | Crimson Trace Laser Grips
(Hope I didn't break a rule posting the link.):smt107


----------

